# Seaweed as a part of my tortoise's diet



## jsheffield (Feb 18, 2019)

Good morning TFO,

A month or two ago, I read a post somewhere on the forums about Aldabras gnoshing on seaweed, and it got me thinking about the possible benefits of adding it to my redfoot Darwin's diet.

I'm a big believer in 'feeding the rainbow' (i.e. - providing as much variety over the course of a month as is possible, in terms of color and texture), and prior to this, all of Darwin's food had been terrestrial; adding oceanic food seemed a good way to increase the diversity of nutrients and in particular micronutrients.







I did some reading and web-surfing and settled on THIS variety and source and brand of seaweed. It's relatively local, has no additional ingredients/preservatives, is easy to use, and despite the seemingly high price tag is pretty cost-efficient ($15 for a 4oz bag, that at my current rate of consumption will last well over a year, possibly two).

I rehydrate a scant teaspoon in warm water once a week to mix in with his daily meal. When hydrated, it turns a pleasing dark emerald green color and has a slightly salty/earthy taste and vaguely rubbery-lettuce texture. Darwin always seeks it out, either by smell or sight, and picks through his meal to get it first when served each week.





The C ratio is good and it has a fair amount of vitamin A as well, but I think nutrients/micronutrients that might not occur, or only occur in miniscule quantities, in the terrestrially-based foods I give him (like Iodine) are where the addition of seaweed is worthwhile in Darwin's diet.

I don't think it's necessary to include seaweed in any tortoise's diet, but I similarly can't see how it could hurt, and I'm interested to hear from the thoughtful and knowledgeable minds here on TFO.

Thanks,

Jamie (and Darwin)


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2019)

All of your reasoning is sound here. I see no potential for problems, and the potential for numerous benefits.

I agree with you. Lots of variety. Small amounts of this mixed in once in a while seems a good way to add variety and micronutrients.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 18, 2019)

What are your feelings about the salt content? No opinion, just curious. That’s the only question I would have.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 18, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> What are your feelings about the salt content? No opinion, just curious. That’s the only question I would have.



My thinking is that with the seaweed as only a small part of the diet, and so long as there's plenty of water available, the salt content shouldn't be a problem ... I would, however, advise against using seaweed in place of all greens though (or even as more than a fraction of the tortoise's diet).

Good question!

Jamie


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 18, 2019)

Everything is possible with a varied diet!

Cuttlebone is from the same place as seaweed and we don’t hesitate to feed that; it’s full of mineral salts in addition to calcium.

Let us know when Darwin has a breakfast of seaweed and lemons; that guy loves everything.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 18, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> Everything is possible with a varied diet!
> 
> Cuttlebone is from the same place as seaweed and we don’t hesitate to feed that; it’s full of mineral salts in addition to calcium.
> 
> Let us know when Darwin has a breakfast of seaweed and lemons; that guy loves everything.



I gave him some canned olives last week after seeing promising nutritional information on a website:

http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html

He seemed to like them.

J


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 18, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> I gave him some canned olives last week after seeing promising nutritional information on a website:



Lol, I can’t support you on that one. Olives are gross.


----------



## Autiwara (Jun 27, 2019)

I’ve heard people that eat a lot of kale (which is high in goitrogens and prevent the thyroids uptake of iodine) eat seaweed which is high in iodine to prevent hypothyroidism, I’m wondering myself if I should start feeding seaweed so I can feed kale without worrying lol


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 27, 2019)

Autiwara said:


> I’ve heard people that eat a lot of kale (which is high in goitrogens and prevent the thyroids uptake of iodine) eat seaweed which is high in iodine to prevent hypothyroidism, I’m wondering myself if I should start feeding seaweed so I can feed kale without worrying lol



I love seaweed salad, as does my tort.

J


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 27, 2019)

I also love seaweed salad, to my husband’s distress. It’s not for everyone.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 27, 2019)

My only real concern is the salt. I honestly don't know how well they get rid of extra salt


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 28, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> Everything is possible with a varied diet!
> 
> Cuttlebone is from the same place as seaweed and we don’t hesitate to feed that; it’s full of mineral salts in addition to calcium.
> 
> Let us know when Darwin has a breakfast of seaweed and lemons; that guy loves everything.



I’m sorry ! I haven’t given my torts cuddlebone in about 17 years . I prefer egg shells less salt content !


----------



## Ben02 (Jun 28, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Good morning TFO,
> 
> A month or two ago, I read a post somewhere on the forums about Aldabras gnoshing on seaweed, and it got me thinking about the possible benefits of adding it to my redfoot Darwin's diet.
> 
> ...


This is a red foot we are talking about. They eat all sorts of stuff. Surely invertebrates contain a small amount of salt?


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't understand your post,or you didn't understand mine... the addition of seaweed is not for salt but for other micronutrients sometimes lacking in a tortoise's diet, like iodine.

Jamie


----------

